# Amorphophallus ferruginosus



## musa (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm growing my orchids togather with aroids. That gives my flat a realy jungle-like Feeling.
Right now Amorphopallus ferruginosus bloomed for the first time:















Michael


----------



## monocotman (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow! Is it smelly?
David


----------



## eds (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice. I've got a small A.kiusianus but I'm growing that more for it's foliage than flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2019)

thats impressive


----------



## LadySlipper (Mar 2, 2019)

I just showed it to my Mom and she thought it was a peace lily at first due to the shape. (She does have some eye sight problems, too.) But that is one impressive bloom. Thanks for showing how large it is in relationship to your hand.


----------



## musa (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks to all of you!
David, I was lucky, it isn't smelly at all. In general white flowers are less smelly than red-maroon ones. The worst I ever had blooming was Amorphophallus henryi, I had to put it in an airtight box.
Edward, I love the leaves, too. Most of the time there are only leaves, especially the coloration of the petioles I find most fascinating. As they are getting larger each year it is hard to reach every plant for watering now.
The ferruginosus has a leaf 50cm high and with a leafspan of 155cm which emerges after flowering.
Angie, I always give some reference objects on some pics for size is hard to imagine, especially with black backgrounds.
Michael


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 3, 2019)

I wonder how Mapethorpe would have photographed these.


----------



## musa (Mar 3, 2019)

That would have been great fotographs! He would have loved the phallic appearence of Amorphophallus ferruginosus. Unfortunately it was first described in 2012, that is why Mapplethorpe still had to use callas...
Michael


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

